# Big gator from Yellow River!!!!!!!



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Pace kid kills a big un
http://www.pnj.com/article/20100929/NEWS01/100929011/Man-bags-13-foot-alligator?GID=498Ue2pvrn1BI46c6HfAivu6RUW0ZF1W87nZ4Ag59xE%3D


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.pnj.com/article/20100929/NEWS01/100929011/1006/NEWS01/Man-bags-13-foot-alligator


----------



## no_control (Jul 18, 2010)

thanks for the relink.. makes life a whole lot easier.


----------



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

This guy Cole was showing off his kill to friends that live behind my office. When he left and pulled onto the highway the gator fell out of the back of his truck in the middle of highway 90 and created a traffic jam as well as drawing a crowd. The gator ended up in our parking lot and Ellis Crane (behind my office) was called to load it back on the truck. And that's the rest of the story! Ken


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool story... I wonder how much the crane cost.

I will begrudgedly award points for the 'bama shirt though. Good thinking considering Saturday's game...

GO GATORS!!!

Jim


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

jim t said:


> Cool story... I wonder how much the crane cost.
> 
> I will begrudgedly award points for the 'bama shirt though. Good thinking considering Saturday's game...
> 
> ...


I didn't even notice that when I posted it. Gettin and early start for Saturday. Roll Tide!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

3a.m. in the morning
In a 13 foot boat
With three adults in the boat
Who knows how far from "civilization"
And then you got a nearly 13 foot gator to bring out

I want to hear the rest of _that_ story, LOL.


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> 3a.m. in the morning
> In a 13 foot boat
> With three adults in the boat
> Who knows how far from "civilization"
> ...


Yeah, like where on the river!


----------



## bare bones 24 (Oct 3, 2009)

*oops*

This kid will probably be arrested or get a huge fine, he say's he baited up the area. Baiting gators is very illegal, has 2 permits but say's he caught a few with feet bit off week before. Crocodillian violations are very serious. Hope FWC don't notice.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

bare bones 24 said:


> This kid will probably be arrested or get a huge fine, he say's he baited up the area. Baiting gators is very illegal, has 2 permits but say's he caught a few with feet bit off week before. Crocodillian violations are very serious. Hope FWC don't notice.


I wondered about the "catching a few with missing feet" comment also. As far as baiting I think it is legal as long as you do not use a hook. FWC may interpret that differently though.

South of the 87 bridge... wonder if this was one of gator seafood's pet gators? 14ft boat might be able to get down that slough especially with 3 guys pushing it through.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a nice sack of meat there!!! He'd make Swamp Folks proud:thumbup:


----------



## bare bones 24 (Oct 3, 2009)

I gator hunt and have been to the classes... Feeding gators at all is not legal, you can use bait on a rod and reel but no hook you have to use a 1.5" wooden peg and let them swallow it. The handbook also forbids catch and release.


----------

